# FreeBSD 9 build status



## b7j0c (Jun 25, 2011)

I've put FreeBSD 9 (-CURRENT) on a laptop. I understand that -CURRENT is subject to periodic issues given its role as a development testbed, and sure enough, the other day I was unable to complete a rebuild from source (failed on *make buildworld*). 

Is there some place where build problems for -CURRENT are listed? To rephrase, I wouldn't try to rebuild -CURRENT if I knew that there was a known issue.

Thanks!
brad


----------



## rusty (Jun 25, 2011)

http://docs.freebsd.org/mail/current/freebsd-current.html build status are reported here as
[head tinderbox]


----------

